# rhom



## RuS. (Dec 28, 2004)

hey i am new to this site, i just got a rhom couple of days ago. I dont know what kind it is.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

That is a sweet pic


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

First of all: Welcome









And what an entrance you have made, that rhom looks great


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice fish, and tank. can't tell what color/river varient it is unless you know what country it was cought in.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice rhom and nice tank set up


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice rhom

and to knwo what type it is you gotta know where it was collected


----------



## RuS. (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks, ya i like him too, ofcourse the little bugger doesnt want to eat, but hopefully he will eat soon. here is a close up of him


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice fish, setup, and :welcome:


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Welcome and nice fish and set up.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish. cool setup. welcome to the forum


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Rhom!

And welcome to this forum.


----------

